# 1930's Nash Tricycle ? is this true ?



## cyclejunkies (Nov 9, 2012)

vintage old trike ticycle nash columbia jc higgins


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 10, 2012)

Is "Nash" the name on the head badge? If so, it might be a model name, and the trike itself a product of Gendron/American National or another wheel goods company of the time. Does appear to be a 1930s model.

Dave


----------

